# Long Island Reptile Expo 10-24-10



## Komodo Reptiles (May 11, 2010)

Any froggers attending? I'll be there with my usual assortment of feeders, including Folsomia, Sinella and Tomocerus springtails, hydei and melanogaster fruitflies, a few cultures of dwarf white and striped isopods, pinhead crickets, etc. As well as feeders for larger herps like waxworms, superworms, hornworms, butterworms, mealworms, crickets, phoenix worms, frozen rodents, etc. The link to the show is here:Welcome to ReptileExpo.com
Hope to see you there!

Dave


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i possibly might go since its very close to my parents place maybe i can take advantage and go to the show and then meet with them for lunch. hopefully i can make it.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Is this show any good? Is it worth vending at?


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

My friends were vending there with spiders and did relatively well...one made off with $400 profit, the other with $1500 profit. However, for reptiles,I thought it sucked. Nothing but ball python morphs, constrictor morphs, crested geckos, and leopard geckos...so I guess in short, just like every other reptile show but on a much smaller level.


----------

